
Walmart’s Amazon Prime competitor will launch in July - juokaz
https://www.vox.com/recode/2020/7/7/21314767/walmart-plus-grocery-delivery-amazon-prime-membership-loyalty-program-walmart
======
zxcvbn4038
Ever since the pandemic started I’ve been unable to order a single thing from
Walmart - it’s always out of stock, pick-up only, or doesn’t ship to my area
code (NYC). If they want to compete with Amazon maybe they should start there.

Every time I go down to the mail room there is a pallet of Amazon boxes - not
a single Walmart or Target box. Pre-pandemic you’d see a mix of all three.

------
dominotw
amazon's killer app is not prime. Its their customer service, they always make
it right for the customer.

Can the same be said for walmart? I don't think so.

~~~
BenjiWiebe
I've had some excellent service from Walmart and an occasional less-then-
excellent Amazon service experience.

~~~
Red_Leaves_Flyy
I've Never had a bad experience at the Wal-Mart cs desk, whereas every time I
contact Amazon it's half an hour of pulling teeth to resolve a problem that
Amazon could fix preemptively if their priorities were in the right places.

------
woodandsteel
For many years I shopped once a month at the local Walmart, mostly groceries.

Now we have the coronavirus. There is no home delivery from the store. I would
like to do pickup from there, but almost nothing I would buy is available for
that. I would have to shop in person, and I am not going to do that.

So I buy all that food elsewhere, even though it costs more. They are losing a
lot of money on me, and don't seem to care.

